# Good mother Wg stories



## 321eerytg (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone know any good wg stories where a mother gets fat (or fatter)? She doesn't even have to be the main character of the story actually. I dont know about the rest of you but I find Mother characters in WG stories really appealing. It's not an age thing, just something about the mother/wife dynamic that I like. Susan from 'you're fat family' on writing.com is probably my all time fav.

anyway would love some good stories, thanks!


----------



## mamyers (Feb 12, 2013)

321eerytg said:


> Anyone know any good wg stories where a mother gets fat (or fatter)? She doesn't even have to be the main character of the story actually. I dont know about the rest of you but I find Mother characters in WG stories really appealing. It's not an age thing, just something about the mother/wife dynamic that I like. Susan from 'you're fat family' on writing.com is probably my all time fav.
> 
> anyway would love some good stories, thanks!



I think I would like to read a story where Mother fattens her daughter's boyfriend/husband, with ,or without her daughters approval.

Think I like the without better....


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 12, 2013)

Start at the last installment on page one:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82567


----------



## 321eerytg (Feb 13, 2013)

mamyers said:


> I think I would like to read a story where Mother fattens her daughter's boyfriend/husband, with ,or without her daughters approval.
> 
> Think I like the without better....



I like this a lot too as long as its not force feeding. Too often I see a story where the mother doesn't approve of the daughters weight gain, feel like its a bit of an overused narrative


----------



## 321eerytg (Feb 13, 2013)

StrugglingWriter said:


> Start at the last installment on page one:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82567



Thanks for the suggestion! This is actually one of my favorite examples of what im talking about. Such a good story. Crossing my fingers the mother shows up again in the next chapter


----------



## zxc098 (Feb 14, 2013)

working on one at the moment, but its still a while away.

Hopping to post some of my latest work pretty soon.


----------



## 321eerytg (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! can't wait to read that when you're finished.


----------



## JBlow88 (Feb 26, 2013)

Read anything by Ned Fox


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Apr 16, 2015)

321eerytg said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! This is actually one of my favorite examples of what im talking about. Such a good story. Crossing my fingers the mother shows up again in the next chapter



Wasn't exactly the next chapter, but two years later the mother is back!


----------

